# Even the current laws don't work



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

With the current gun laws criminals still get guns and passing all these new laws won't make a tinkers damn bit of difference...........






The libs just don't get it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yup, ya can't fix stupid!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

laws are only for the law abiding !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Up for grabs in NY now...... Mandatory liability insurance for firearms owners. Policy to cover a minimum of $1 million.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I got a new insurance law that should be enacted. Mandatory liability insurance for the politicians that keep screwing up our country. Minimum coverage of............ Hmmmmm........ hard to put a price on that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does New Bjork have mandatory auto ins ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes auto insurance is a requirement here.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Average cost of insurance $1600-2000. They want to confiscate our guns. Just make it financially impossible to own them. Of course it's being proposed from the NYC area. I really wish we could separate into two states.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Typo- don't want to confiscate


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ruger said:


> I got a new insurance law that should be enacted. Mandatory liability insurance for the politicians that keep screwing up our country. Minimum coverage of............ Hmmmmm........ hard to put a price on that.


how about a minimum of $18 trillion,that would about take us out of debt if just one had to pay out right now


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder if they can mandate insurance on a right? I smell a few legal challenges in the future if that were to pass.

Last I checked, murder was illegal, stealing was illegal...... I'm just amazed at how easy people turn their heads on this debate if they don't own or shoot guns. Hopefully those that voted for these bozos that care about the second amendment remember come election time.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a law that I propose: Mandatory life sentence if any firearm is used in a crime of any kind and if a death is envolved, mandatory death sentence within 30 days ! I really think it would change things. But we all know there are way to many bleeding hearts !


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Prairiewolf...life sentences cost too much to the taxpayers rope is roughly 50 cents a foot 20 foot=10 buck and re usable not to mention 1/3 of all inmates in the country are illegal immigrants! Makes you wonder whose helpin who!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

220swift said:


> With the current gun laws criminals still get guns and passing all these new laws won't make a tinkers damn bit of difference...........
> 
> The libs just don't get it.


Websters definition of "a liberal"......

a Liberal "li-ber-al" (noun)

#1 A person, who is so open-minded, their brain fell out.

#2 A group of people that lean so far to the left, that they continually topple over. Causing cranial damage.

#3 An idiot, that thinks he or she knows it all.

#4 A human-being that (due to excessive drug use as a teen) lives in a far different world than all other human-beings.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, you know making them illegal will keep them off the street,

Just like it did with drugs.


----------

